# Free eBook: 'Forgotten Realms: Homeland (Legend of Drizzt #1)' by R.A. Salvatore



## Krug (Oct 23, 2010)

SF Signal: Free eBook: 'Forgotten Realms: Homeland (Legend of Drizzt #1)' by R.A. Salvatore



> Direct link: Forgotten Realms, Forgotten Realms Legend of Drizzt Series, R. A. Salvatore, Download - Barnes & Noble
> 
> Note:
> 
> ...


----------



## lrsach01 (Oct 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's only free if you give them a credit card number.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 23, 2010)

Isn't that how they've done for all of their free books? They are bonuses for their customers.

They did it the same way with Enchanting the Lady, The Clockwork Vampire Chronicles, The 7th Victim, Hunt at the Well of Eternity, Sandman Slim, The Bite Before Christmas, An Unwanted Hunger, The Ghost Shrink, Chinatown Beat...

And many of those are still free if you're a customer.


----------

